# why me? - samsung ML-1740 [solved]

## jthompson

I am trying to get a Samsung ML-1740 to print.  I have tried using the ML-1710 driver from www.linuxprinting.org.  I also downloaded the driver in a tarball from www.samsungprinter.com.  I can't run the setup script from the drivers on the website because it says:

```
tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

/home/john/samsung-printer/image/setup.sh: line 260:  9473 Aborted                 "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL

The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1

Please contact your Customer Support
```

Customer Support my eye...

If I try running this script as a normal user, it asks for the root password and then nothing.  I have gtk+1.2 installed because I am using Mozilla Firefox.

I can't read the files on the CD, it mounts it as an HFS filesystem.  I tried mounting it as vfat or ntfs and no cigar.  

At the moment I just copied the ppd file from the drivers on the website to /usr/share/cups/model.  I have tried to make it work on a parallel port and a usb port.  I have usb printing support in the kernel.  Here is some output from /var/log/cups/error_log while attempting to use a parallel port.

```
d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:55 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 9 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] select_timeout: 29 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/samsung-ml-1740?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e81008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDo+Y29icmEzNTE+"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740?op=print-test-page"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740?op=print-test-page"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: command="/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi", options="samsung-ml-1740?op=print-test-page"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: argv[0] = "samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: argv[1] = "op=print-test-page"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[6] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[7] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[8] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[9] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[10] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[11] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[12] = "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[13] = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[14] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[15] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[16] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[17] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041120 Firefox/1.0"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[18] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[19] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[20] = "QUERY_STRING=op=print-test-page"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] pipe_command: envp[21] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 9003

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 9003

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9003)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=8

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] AcceptClient(lis=0x8088450) 0 NumClients = 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: 5

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: 5 1187 bytes

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/samsung-ml-1740 HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e83c3c): Authorization string = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth: 7 username=""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] POST /printers/samsung-ml-1740

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 14767, con->file = -1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000004=9

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7 writing 14542 bytes to 9

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7 Closing data file 9, size = 14542.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7e83c3c[7]): operation_id = 0002

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] print_job(0xb7e83c3c[7], ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] check_quotas(0xb7e83c3c[7], 0x80a4668[samsung-ml-1740])

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] copy_banner(0xb7e83c3c[7], 0x80ac458[1], none)

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] add_file(con=0xb7e83c3c[7], job=1, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] copy_banner(0xb7e83c3c[7], 0x80ac458[1], none)

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Job 1 queued on 'samsung-ml-1740' by 'root'.

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Job 1 hold_until = 0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SaveJob: Closing file 9...

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob(1, 0x80a4668)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob() id = 1, file = 0/1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] job-sheets=none,none

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] banner_page = 0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: argv = "samsung-ml-1740","1","root","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00001-001"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en_US"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/samsung-ml-1740.ppd"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=parallel:/dev/lp0"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=samsung-ml-1740"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: statusfds = [ 9 10 ]

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 -1 ]

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 12 13 ]

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbffef1d0, 0xbffee540, 11, 13, 10)

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9004) for job 1.

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/ppmtospl2"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/ppmtospl2", 0xbffef1d0, 0xbffee540, 12, 14, 10)

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 (PID 9005) for job 1.

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel"

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 12 ]

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel", 0xbffef1d0, 0xbffee540, 11, 12, 10)

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 9006) for job 1.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StartJob: Adding fd 9 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] add_job_state_reasons(0xb7e83c3c[7], 1)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

E [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] PID 9005 stopped with status 22!

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] /usr/lib/cups/filter/ppmtospl2: No such file or directory

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] PID 9003 exited with no errors.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 9003

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] PID 9006 exited with no errors.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CloseClient: 7

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] Page = 612x792; 12,12 to 600,780

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%EndComments

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%EndResource

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%EndProlog

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] pw = 587.0, pl = 767.0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 599.5

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] PageTop = 779.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] 0 %%EOF

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] [Job 1] Saw EOF!

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] PID 9004 exited with no errors.

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] UpdateJob: job 1, file 0 is complete.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] UpdateJob: Removing fd 9 from InputSet...

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CancelJob: id = 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StopJob: id = 1, force = 0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SaveJob: Closing file 7...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SaveJob: Closing file 7...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e81008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDo+Y29icmEzNTE+"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/favicon.ico"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/favicon.ico"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] get_file: 5 filename=/usr/share/cups/docs/favicon.ico size=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CloseClient: 5

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:56 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:57 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient(lis=0x8088450) 0 NumClients = 0

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient: Adding fd 5 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/samsung-ml-1740 HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e81008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDo+Y29icmEzNTE+"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/printers/samsung-ml-1740"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: command="/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi", options="samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: argv[0] = "samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[6] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[7] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[8] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[9] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[10] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[11] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[12] = "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[13] = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[14] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[15] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[16] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[17] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041120 Firefox/1.0"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[18] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[19] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] pipe_command: envp[20] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 9007

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 9007

I [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9007)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=8

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 8 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient(lis=0x8088450) 0 NumClients = 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] WriteClient: 5

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] WriteClient: 5 1187 bytes

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e83c3c): Authorization string = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] decode_auth: 7 username=""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] POST /

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ReadClient: 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 138, con->file = -1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7e83c3c[7]): operation_id = 4001

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] get_default(0xb7e83c3c[7])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] copy_attrs(0x80ad060, 0x80a6178, 0x80acf78, 0)

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad060, 0x80a61a0[printer-uri-supported,4,45])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad060, 0x80a5cf8[printer-name,4,42])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] copy_attrs(0x80ad060, 0x808d138, 0x80acf78, 0)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:48:59 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e83c3c): Authorization string = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth: 7 username=""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] POST /

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 870, con->file = -1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7e83c3c[7]): operation_id = 000b

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] get_printer_attrs(0xb7e83c3c[7], ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740)

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] add_printer_state_reasons(0xb7e83c3c[7], 0x80a4668[samsung-ml-1740])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] add_queued_job_count(0xb7e83c3c[7], 0x80a4668[samsung-ml-1740])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attrs(0x80ad168, 0x80a6178, 0x80ad480, 0)

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a61a0[printer-uri-supported,4,45])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a5cf8[printer-name,4,42])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a5d50[printer-location,4,41])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a5da0[printer-info,4,41])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a4180[device-uri,4,45])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attribute(0x80ad168, 0x80a5ec8[printer-make-and-model,4,41])

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] copy_attrs(0x80ad168, 0x808d138, 0x80ad480, 0)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: 5 1815 bytes

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e83c3c): Authorization string = ""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth: 7 username=""

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] POST /

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 432, con->file = -1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest(0xb7e83c3c[7]): operation_id = 000a

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] get_jobs(0xb7e83c3c[7], ipp://localhost/printers/samsung-ml-1740)

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] get_jobs: job->id = 1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CloseClient: 7

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 8 from InputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 8.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] PID 9007 exited with no errors.

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 9007

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth(0xb7e81008): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDo+Y29icmEzNTE+"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/favicon.ico"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/favicon.ico"...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] FindBest: best = "/"

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] get_file: 5 filename=/usr/share/cups/docs/favicon.ico size=-1

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CloseClient: 5

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:00 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:01 -0500] select_timeout: 27 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:28 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:49:59 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:50:30 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:51:01 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:51:32 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:52:03 -0500] select_timeout: 24 seconds to update root certificate

d [15/Jan/2005:23:52:26 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:52:26 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:52:26 -0500] select_timeout: 8 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:52:34 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:53:05 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:53:36 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:54:07 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:54:38 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:55:09 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:55:40 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:56:11 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:56:42 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:57:13 -0500] select_timeout: 14 seconds to update root certificate

d [15/Jan/2005:23:57:27 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:57:27 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 0

d [15/Jan/2005:23:57:27 -0500] select_timeout: 17 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:57:44 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:58:15 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:58:46 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:59:17 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [15/Jan/2005:23:59:48 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update
```

My apologies for the massively long output, but I thought it might help.

----------

## jthompson

Has anyone in the free world got this stupid printer to work?  I've tried everything!!!  Is there something in the linux kernel that could cause this thing not to print?  Foomatic doesn't work, cups doesn't work, the install files that I downloaded from the website don't work (the installer won't run, it keeps complaining about glibc 2.1), the CD won't even mount except as an HFS filesystem....

If you have this thing working, just post what you did to get it to work.

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r13

# Sat Jan 15 22:58:32 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=y

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@85"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT=y

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## jthompson

Any idea what this means

This is from the cups error log.

```
maverick root # tail /var/log/cups/error_log

d [21/Jan/2005:23:18:32 -0500] select_timeout: 19 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:18:51 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:19:22 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:19:53 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:20:24 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:20:55 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:21:26 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:21:57 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:22:28 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [21/Jan/2005:23:22:59 -0500] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

```

----------

## lotw

I have that same printer and it works perfect for me.  What you have to do is make sure that cups is installed.  Go to www.samsung.com and find the printer driver.  Download it.  Then extract it.  Use a shell account as root, run the setup.sh (ie: ./setup.sh).  It should pop up a window, pick recommended, then pick the ML-1740 printer.  Sometimes however the driver leaves, I haven't found out why, but I just re-install it and works again.

----------

## jthompson

Well I must say that this was one of the most frustrating experiences I have ever had with Linux and printing, but I finally got it to work.  All of the previous printers I had setup in Linux, had built in PCL and Postscript lanaguages or print servers (basically really expensive office copiers and printers).

This thing gave me a fit, because I was use to going to CUPS and just picking a "raw" driver or picking a "PCL" driver.  

Basically throw out any preconceived notions that you "thought" you knew about linux printing and commit some cardinal sins of being a linux user.

Cardinal Sin #1:

Once you've hooked the guy up as a usb printer, reboot, if you don't have the usb support compiled as modules in your kernel.

Cardinal Sin #2:

Log in as root under KDE or GNOME.  Forget the su - idea, the stupid installer script just won't work, or at least it didn't for me.  It would either hang or just give me a glibc-2.1 error.

Cardinal Sin #3:

Ok well, maybe it isn't, but run the grapchical installer while logged in as root under KDE or GNOME.  If you are using KDE make sure you have gtk+-1.2 installed.  If you use firefox you should be ok.  

Step by Step:

1- Plug the crazy thing in with your usb cable.

2- Turn it on obviously

3- Reboot if you have usb support in your kernel, but not compiled in as modules.

4- Log in as a regular user.

5- Make sure you have coldplug installed and add to the defualt runlevel

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug default
```

6- I also installed cups and foomatic (you may not need foomatic)

```
emerge -v cups foomatic
```

7- If using KDE without firefox and you don't have the gtk libraries installed, go look for the gtk+ package. You can always uninstall them later I guess if you don't need them.

```
emerge -pv "<gtk+-1.3"
```

8- Go to the website www.samsungprinter.com and download the drivers for i386 linux.  They will be in a tarball.  Extract them to your home directory.  I called the subdirectory samsung, but you can pretty much call it whatever you want.

9- Log out

10- Log back in as 'root' in KDE or GNOME. You must setup kdm or gdm to allow you to do this.

11- Now open up a terminal and run the command

```
/bin/sh
```

12- Now switch to the directory where you extracted the drivers and installer.  In my case it was this.

```
cd /home/john/samsung/image
```

13- type in

```
./setup.sh
```

14- Oh look a little graphical installer.  I selected Expert, just to see what it was doing, but I did not change any options. Keep clicking next and it will eventually bring up a linux printer utitlity that will allow you to add a printer to cups.  Just follow the bouncing ball and it will create a printer called 'lp.'  You can now print, finally.

15- Log out and log back in as a normal user.

----------

## Nicolinux

On a slightliy different note - I have the Samsung ML-1410 printer and one can install it completly without the stupid samsung drivers. I installed coldplug, cups and ghostscript. Downloaded the right ppm from "linuxprinting.org" , moved it to "/usr/share/cups/model". Then connected to <server_where_the_printer_is_connected_ip:631> (obviously after starting cupsd). Then run the printer wizard, and selectet the obvious settings (usb connection, SAMSUNG, Samsung-1410_PPM(gid+recomended)".  It works well.

Now I am facing another problem because I want to share this printer with windows, but that's another story...

Stefan

----------

## curious_bob

I had mine working.  and then after much cruft deleting and emerge depcleaning, I can no longer print.  I also have a Samsung ML1740.  Any ideas of how to get it working again?  There are no errors.  The printer is being detected as a usb device.  I have all drivers installed.  It just doesn't work.

----------

## Nicolinux

If your are also using cups - there are at least some hints in /var/log/cups/error

I've got my printer working now. Just set it up as a local raw printer and install the Windows drivers on the windows clients. Then use IPP to print.

Stefan

----------

## curious_bob

I got mine fixed.  I just had to remerge GhostScript.  One of its config files got deleted by accident.

 *Nicolinux wrote:*   

> If your are also using cups - there are at least some hints in var/log/cups/error
> 
> Stefan

 

There were absolutely no errors (in cups).

----------

## Nicolinux

Was there anything? Did you set your log level high enough? Is cupsd running at all?

Stefan

----------

## curious_bob

 *Nicolinux wrote:*   

> Was there anything? Did you set your log level high enough? Is cupsd running at all?
> 
> Stefan

 

There were no errors, but its all working now.  The problem was in Ghostscript, no cups.

----------

## Ateo

I know I'm a day late for this thread but the most simple way to get a samsung ML1710 online with cups is:

1. Download the PPD file from linuxprinting.org

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-1710

2. Move PPD file to /usr/share/cups/model

3. emerge foomatic

4. Run cups "Add a New Printer" wizard.

5. Select Samsung -> ML1710

6. Done.

I have the same model. It prints fine using the step above.

HTH.

----------

## bertaboy

I know this is on the edge of raising the dead, but just in case anyone else decides to go for the ML-1740, I'll just share my experience:

I already had Cups and Ghostscript installed.

Steps to get the printer to work:

1)  Connect via USB

2)  Turn printer on

3)  Mount CD that comes with printer

4)  Follow instructions from the PDF found on both the CD and Samsung's website

Which are

4.a) su and run the .sh script

4.b) Follow the instructions from the graphical installer

This printer was the easiest printer I've set up.  I guess I can't compare it too much to others since I've only also set up my HP OfficeJet K60, which is an All-In-One that took forever to figure out how to configure hpoj with cups.

----------

